# How much to fix a blown rod? Or rebuilt engine?



## PureZ (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a 93 sentra that has a blown rod. How much would it be to fix? DO I need a rebuilt or a whole new engine? Anyone know about how much any of the options above will run? Thanks.


----------



## killdannow (Mar 16, 2004)

well you can get a whole engine from soko for 375+shipping? 

Im curious about the rebuild myself....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

blown rod????

how do you know the rod has failed?


----------

